
Two hackers get kicked out of Hack the North for clock bomb jokes on Facebook - whiteboarder
http://news.mlh.io/when-jokes-go-too-far-09-19-2015#comments
======
gjvc
It appears that the manufacture of offense is a growth industry. Booming, in
fact.

------
MCRed
That's worse than arresting a kid for a clock you think is a bomb.

Also, whenever this kind of thing happens, people claim that "someone didn't
feel safe". I don't believe it for a second. When you have to lie to justify
something that tells you that you're in the wrong.

